# Lathe On Craigslist Question.



## pgmrdan (Nov 3, 2015)

I sent an email to the seller asking a question about the lathe and he replied saying that he'd check after he got home from work and send me another email.  No second email.

Maybe a week and a half to two weeks later I emailed him again.  He called me just after 5:00pm that day and talked to me for about half an hour.  Really sounded like a nice guy.  Told me about the lathe and how his son was beginning school for tool-and-die making and they needed to sell this lathe since his son needed a bigger one.  Very nice chat.

That was on Friday afternoon and we agreed to meet Sunday afternoon and I would call him to set up a time.  I sent a text to him Saturday afternoon.  No reply.  I called him at 11:00 am Sunday morning to set up that afternoon's meeting.  He didn't answer so I left a message.  No reply.  I sent him an email the following Tuesday to find out if he had sold the lathe.  No reply.

Text, voice message, and an email all with no reply.  I guess it's time to give up but after another week he still has the lathe listed on craigslist.

I'd like to see the lathe because I'm 99% sure I'd buy it.

Time to give up?


----------



## middle.road (Nov 3, 2015)

No. RL gets in the way sometimes. Seller may have gotten swamped with something.


----------



## pgmrdan (Nov 3, 2015)

I had thought something may have happened to him or a family member or maybe he was sent out of town on business.

I had thought about sending him a friendly reminder that I'm still interested since it has been a week since I last tried to contact him but maybe I'll just wait for him to contact me.


----------



## mcostello (Nov 4, 2015)

My experience has been that most people will not bother with a reply. If it's sold they will not email and inform. Sad no common courtesy anymore.


----------



## 12bolts (Nov 11, 2015)

is it nearby, or not too far out of your way? Maybe just swing by, you might get lucky and catch the seller at home

Cheers Phil


----------

